# Bathing



## oodlesofpoodles (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's what I do for my dogs, and my clients dogs. After I get them in the tub, I shampoo them. (I have a recirculating shampoo system, so I don't have to wet them down first.) Then I take my force dryer, and blow the shampoo out of their coat. (I know that sounds odd, but it get's them really clean.) Then I'll shampoo them again, and blow the shampoo out again. Give them a slight rinse, and then condition their coat. I leave the conditioner in for a couple of minutes, give the dog a massage, and then blow the condtioner out. Then I give the dog it's final rinse. Towel dry, and then force dry the dog. I have the K9 2 dryer, so it makes their coats straight, and I can take the cone off the end of it to dry their face.

I use Pet Silk's shampoos, and the Coat Handler conditioner. Pet Silk makes a good conditioner, but it's a pain in the bootie to rinse out.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*What I do*

is purely not the right thing to do.

On both my poodle and my maltese, I use human Pantene Ice Shine Shampoo and Conditioner and towel dry then air dry until almost dry, then brush out with a detangling rake and pin brush and check for tangles with a greyhound comb.

I have used a human dryer but only when it is chilly and I want the dog to dry faster.

lol.

Sad but true!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I clean his ears with a solution and then put in cotton wool before we go to the bath. I also clip his nails before hand too - this is about fortnightly not at every bath.

I also shampoo twice (rinse in between) but have never used my force dryer to blow out the shampoo, very interesting concept oodles. I use a bio protein shampoo or a clarifying shampoo first depending on if I want to get all the other stuff out that I put in or if I want to bulk up the coat for scissoring, and then folllow up with a colour enhancing shampoo which I leave in for 3 - 5 minutes depending on how much of a rush I am in :rofl:. I am using the whitening shampoo from PP on my blue boy as it is suppose to diminish the rust tones - not sure about this but I am perservering to give it a decent go. Then thoroughly rinse out all shampoo.

Then I rinse through a mix of seabreeze oil, swishy coat and silk conditioner, mixed in 9 litres of water. I have a hydrobath with a single tank so I fill this up with the mix and then pump it through his coat which is far easier than sponging it on. This is a leave in conditioner. I use a chamois to squeeze out the excess conditioner. Then gently towel off so his coat is damp but not dripping.

Then depending on how his coat is feeling or what I am trying to do with it I either:
Brush through Reviva-Coat or Coat Rescue if it is feeling dry 
Blow Dry cream if it feels OK and I am going to clip/scissor
Swishy Coat if I am just wanting him to feel soft and fluffy

Then I put him in a crate with the dryer if I want a 5 minute break and if I am not concerned if he goes a bit curly. If I am cutting we go straight to drying while brushing with either a pin or slicker depending on the length.

All this AND he is only a pet :rofl: I am a learner groomer so I like to try lots of different stuff on him to see the results, then I use what I like or what is working on my clients dogs.

I have just bought some Sunshade, it's a leave in sun screen for the coat and skin. I actually bought it for a malt that I clipped down really short but I think the owner is not going to want it so T will probably end up being the guinea pig for that too :smile:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow - thanks for all the great info - this is quite different from what i do with my "no hair" dogs. I really appreaciate the info, as I want to do the right thing by my new dog.


----------



## CeCe (Feb 13, 2009)

From a newbie standard poodle owner...this thread has been alot of help. 
Corinne


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

CeCe and AgilityIG the Shirlee Kalstone book think it's called The International Guide to Poodle Grooming or somethng like that is a great book for how to groom, scissor, clip and the names and looks of the various types of clips if your interested in quality information.

I love this book and it answered a lot of my questions. I think the information in it is factual and it is straight forward with lots of pictures for those of us starting out with clipping f,f & t and lots of other things too. 

I got the book about 3 months before I got the dog and reading through it I was thinking gosh I don't know what this woman is talking about but when you get your hands on the dog and are looking at it and feeling the areas she talks about it all becomes clear and makes sense.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Blue Fox - that is so funny - my copy of the Kalstone book just arrived today. It was waiting for me when I got home from work! I just flipped through it real quick and am already impressed by the diagrams and photos. I can't wait to get started reading!


----------



## CeCe (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue Fox, Thanks from me too..I just ordered the book and it should arrive in a few days. All this talk about the differant products sure can be intimidating to us newbies. My lab x jrt is just one ..two ...three and she is done....lol...
Corinne


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Cece - we can start our own book club!! :rofl:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive heard a few breeder's use a insect spray bottle (dont know what its actually called) like you would get at home depot and they fill it there Shampoo and water. This is only good when its diluted and it cannot pump out straight shampoo though. I thought it was quit clever. I noticed the ridgewood poodle site also had it listed as a technique they use too. 

http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/bathing_and_drying.htm


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link - there is lots of good info on her site.

When I bathe my guys, I use an old water bottle, put a little shampoo in and then fill the rest of the way with warm water and use that to shampoo. Works great.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn, I really like the idea of using the insect spray bottle. I think I will buy one of those sprayers to use this way. We have a couple of those sprayers around that we have used for various things but will get a new one and use it ONLY for bathing the dogs with. It sounds like a clever idea to me.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh forgot to tell you Jenn, saw your ad on C.L. for grooming. You should do real well, you are good at it and seem to really enjoy it. I think that you should ad a couple of pics of some of your b-4 and after cuts that you have done to your ad. Such as of Eli and of Mikey or possibly of the ones that you will be doing this week end. You know how everyone likes pictures.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Oh forgot to tell you Jenn, saw your ad on C.L. for grooming. You should do real well, you are good at it and seem to really enjoy it. I think that you should ad a couple of pics of some of your b-4 and after cuts that you have done to your ad. Such as of Eli and of Mikey or possibly of the ones that you will be doing this week end. You know how everyone likes pictures.


I have been thinking about posting some pics with my add. lol I don't know why I don't though. Like you said....I'll be taking before and after pics of the rescue boys on sunday. I hope they have enough unmatted hair to work with.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks everyone for the advice! I have only had my little fella for less than 2 weeks so still learning. How in the heck do you get your wee ones to hold still for all this? My guy Teddy hates it all. He is getting better about letting me wash his face lol..he sees me with a washcloth in my hand he lays down rofl. He is cream with peachy ear tips so am washng his face couple times a day but should be easier once he gets clipped today. Plus often washing his bum because being a youngun he hasnt learned how to..or doesnt want to and can't say I blame him lol.
I never realized something special has to be done with ears. He won't let me touch them without squirming wildly and biting me. I was careful when bathing him to not get inside ear wet but did wipe them out with damp washcloth. Our dobe has let us clean her ears frm day one and loves it. I am going ot have vet look at them today and see if he is just stubborn boy or if anything is wrong. I am going to look for the ear solutions you guys have spoken about on here...do you use an ear syringe with those solutions or cotton balls or??? I need all the advice I can get as Teddy seems totally different to our dobe care. I never had heard of anal glands till now.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sasha said:


> thanks everyone for the advice! I have only had my little fella for less than 2 weeks so still learning. How in the heck do you get your wee ones to hold still for all this? My guy Teddy hates it all. He is getting better about letting me wash his face lol..he sees me with a washcloth in my hand he lays down rofl. He is cream with peachy ear tips so am washng his face couple times a day but should be easier once he gets clipped today. Plus often washing his bum because being a youngun he hasnt learned how to..or doesnt want to and can't say I blame him lol.
> I never realized something special has to be done with ears. He won't let me touch them without squirming wildly and biting me. I was careful when bathing him to not get inside ear wet but did wipe them out with damp washcloth. Our dobe has let us clean her ears frm day one and loves it. I am going ot have vet look at them today and see if he is just stubborn boy or if anything is wrong. I am going to look for the ear solutions you guys have spoken about on here...do you use an ear syringe with those solutions or cotton balls or??? I need all the advice I can get as Teddy seems totally different to our dobe care. I never had heard of anal glands till now.


About the ear cleaning.....First I put in the ear powder and pluck out the hair with my finger's until its almost hair free. About the ear solution....I started using the ear solution as recommended now. Before I was nervous about putting ear solution down the ear and I would only wet the cotton balls, ring it out a little and then clean the ear. Now I put the solution in the ear, message the ear well and let them shake it out. I started buying the cosmetic round little pads you can pick up in the cosmetic department. They are cheap and you can get in the ear folds better...IMO. Then after is all clean I put more powder in the ear to keep it dry 

I have found that putting the solution in and letting the boys shake it out was getting the ears cleaner. Anyhow, thats what I do with the ears. I usually put a cotton ball in each ear during bath time just as a preventative as well.


----------

